
Ask HN: What subscription services are worth their price? - whitepoplar
I&#x27;ve come to use (and love) several subscriptions that I believe are well worth their price.<p>My list:<p>Dropbox<p>1Password<p>Cloak VPN<p>Newton Email<p>SmugMug<p>Amazon Prime<p>Lapham&#x27;s Quarterly<p>Do you have any you&#x27;d like to share? Software, print, lifestyle, household--
doesn&#x27;t matter. :)
======
malux85
Digitally Imported ([http://www.di.fm/](http://www.di.fm/)) no affiliation,
just happy customer

------
kk_cz
I am happy with the cheapest ssd vps option from OVH - I run debian with few
low traffic websites and so far it works great.

I have also recently switched from Adobe Creative Photography plan to Zoner
Photo Studio - for about 1/4 of the price (it has the same functionality as
Lightroom and I wasn't using Photoshop anyway)

------
kreeWall
Spotify and Amazon Prime for me! I love the ability to have my music with me
all of the time and Spotify's interface, and Amazon Prime pays for itself in
free shipping - my family loves their content!

------
fspear
Safari Books online, Netflix, Google Play Music, Amazon Prime

------
minhajuddin
I am gonna sound trite. But here goes nothing. LiveForm
([https://liveformhq.com/](https://liveformhq.com/)) is a service which allows
you to setup form endpoints with reCAPTCHA and a ton of other things
(including file uploads). And, it costs $3 per month. Full Disclosure: I built
it.

Also, Google Drive.

------
dionmanu
Amazon Prime and Costco for me. I have the executive membership at Costco,
which basically pays for itself with the annual 2% reward on purchases.

------
SmellTheGlove
Online -

Dropbox

Amazon Prime (trying Google Express right now)

Netflix

$5 VPS on DO for small projects

Google Apps for a couple of domains, mainly for email

Straight Talk, 2 lines

Offline -

Sam's Club (no Costco up here)

Beach parking permit

Children's Museum (go with the ACM Passport level membership if your local one
is part of this association, you get benefits when visiting member museums in
other cities)

Disney Vacation Club

Citi Prestige Mastercard (has some benefits going away, but a great card for
travel benefits and insurance)

------
verganileonardo
Google Drive (especially to expand Gmail storage)

------
skiltz
[https://cronitor.io](https://cronitor.io) \- Helps me sleep.

------
aminozuur
Brazzers

------
xwvvvvwx
Spotify

------
paulcole
Apple Music, Hulu, MLS Live (American professional soccer), NFL Sunday Ticket
(American professional football), Twitch (I subscribe to several streamers I
like).

------
kzisme
Does anyone have suggestions for a VPN (Is Cloak pretty good?)

Also I have never heard of Lapham's Quarterly - any reviews on that?

~~~
alltakendamned
F-Secure Freedome

------
akg_67
Dropbox, Netflix, Costco, Memrise (language learning app) are the only paid
subscriptions I use.

------
patatino
Dropbox, 1Password, Spotify, couple of content creators on patreon

------
swah
Spotify, 1password, netflix, google drive

------
simplehuman
Cloudron.io (amazing for self hosting)

------
e_py
Amazon Prime, Netflix, Spotify, PSN

------
littleweep
Spotify, Amazon Prime, NY Times

------
alashley
Pluralsight

------
UK-AL
Netflix, Amazon prime

------
wolco
Laracasts, netflicks

------
iDemonix
Prime, GitHub

------
pedrodelfino
Dropbox

RescueTime

------
sergiotapia
Ynab

------
cm2012
As a marketing consultant:

Zapier

Microsoft Office

Zapier

Photoshop

Zapier

ActiveCampaign

Xero

UberConference

Zapier

~~~
whitepoplar
Zapier is indeed handy! (as is ActiveCampaign) I'm currently building email
marketing software. Is there anything that's surprisingly frustrating about
the existing email marketing companies? What do you wish was different, apart
from the price?

~~~
cm2012
They meet my needs, honestly.

------
mars4rp
C9.io

~~~
tedmiston
Has the service changed post acquisition? I was under the impression Amazon
was going to fade it into their own product line e.g. as an editor for Lambda.

~~~
mars4rp
I haven't notice anything, I think they were not using AWS before acquisition.
it makes sense if they moved their clouds to AWS. but their service was up and
I didn't notice anything.

